# WOOD BASEMENT?



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Anyone have one or are building a house with one. Am thinking of one on a new house. What are the pros and cons vs concrete or insulated concrete forms. thanks


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Well in Fargo there are numerous houses with wood basements. However usually they are the entry level homes.

That said Pros
Cheaper to build
Easier to build- anyone can cut a board
Warmer feeling when unfinished?

Cons:
weaker design (concrete strongest, then CMU/block)
Potential rot as home gets older which can bring lower retail in 30 yrs granted most treated wood is 50/100 year guarantee but who knows if it would be honored after the first or 10th owner?

Potential of ground water seaping in if not done correctly
Typically seen on entry level homes and as such income potential isn't as good.

Now if I were looking to build in say the western part of the state I may consider one assuming the contractors have done them. In the eastern part I wouldn't as the water issue is always here due to either flooding or the heavy clay soils.

I haven't looked into wood foundations for a number of years but let me know if you have more questions. I can assure you that either foundation is adequate for a typical house if built right.

BTW I am a structural engineer so I can tell you all about the different material properties if wanted.


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

The Concrete insulated forms will give you a warmer basement, and they go up quickly. We have the insulated concrete forms in our basement. I was just in a basement that was framed with SIPS (Structural Insulated Panels) Warmest/tightest basement I have ever been in. Which ever type of basement you choose I would suggest a good drain tile system. Where are you thinking of buidling? (What type of soil conditions)


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Well I went down this road not long ago
A treated basement will cost alot less than concrete, but may cost you much more in the long run. Depending on the basement design( walkout, daylight etc.,) and depending on soil and drainage conditions, I would consider it. 
I decided to go concrete on my home mainly because of the uncertainty of wood and there is nothing I hate more than a wet basement. 
Another thing to consider is many building codes, and lenders for that matter, require all wood foundations to be finished completely. 
I have no regrets about spending the extra $$ for concrete. I know what I'll have in 30 years.
Something to keep in mind if you decide to go concrete, do it soon. the cost is expected to skyrocket come middle summer.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

The comment about lenders me think that some insurance companies charge more as they are prone to fire where concrete isn't.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Floating slab with wood walls,only way to go.................We built alot of them on homes around here..................


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What I have heard about wood basements is....
Pro's
cheaper to heat and cool, cheaper to build.

Con's
Not done right...cost triple to fix.

But like others have stated....Look at soil type, and have a good drainage system and escavating. This will make water run away from home, This helps all type of basements. Also have some eve's on the home....again drainage.

Chuck


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Just consider the R-Values of the materials used in Wood framing compaired to concrete. There is less external air and interior air movement in the concrete walls. Which is the leading factor as to why wood framing has heat loss. Plus the more open air space you between walls will lead to heat loss also. 
Even though the wood framed foundation wall is insulated there still is a very minut space between the exterior sheating and insultation in the interior of the wall and that is where cold air can be trapped in the winter and hot air during the summer.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

I built a wood basement and I love it. I would do it again. They are easy to finish as well. Cement is also easy to finish where block is alittle tougher. It is all a personal preference. The excavating is the key for good drainage. Cement was about $5000 more when I built my basement and I was thinking of going that route but realized the manpower it took to do it I decided to build with wood.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

working in the construction industry, don't do it. just pay for concrete, you'll be happy in the end.

wood basements are a thing of the past


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Also have to run a vaporbarrier on your walls after you insulate,it control's the cold and heat.............Tar the outside of the wall's,before burying it,should have no problems with heat lost in the winter or lose of cool air in summer...........


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

thanks for the info guys


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I also went through this. In Bottineau alkili is a problem, I have a "split-foyer", "bi-level", or whatever you might call it. It has a wood basement.

Around here, 2-3 feet deep is about as far down as you really want to go.

I do believe soil conditions should dictate the route you choose. I would go concrete if possible, but not if there is uncertainty it will hold up.

I have seen what alkali, for instance, does to concrete....it's not pretty uke: uke:

good luck

ps....if you are worried about water make sure you put "drain tile" around the foundation, this will also help with water and soil damage to your concrete floor, no matter what you choose for your walls.

my .02....and no i don't want my change back. :lol:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes,a "French" drain system is a must anywhere,extra insurance for sure,and also one or two sump pumps in the basement floor........... :beer:


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I am looking at houses in Minot and ran into some new construction with wood basements.

I did a google search on it and found some good info. I think it could be good in sandy/gravelly soil. But, they need to be installed right. The backfilling with drainage rock or sand needs to be done right to keep the water away from the wood.

It scared me away from those homes and I think it will scare away quite a few potential buyers if you have to sell. I am an engineer and my father in law is a construction superintendent. He said stay away.

My brother did the styrofoam forms with concrete and has been very happy with that. Good insulation and no need for firring strips to finish it off.

Brian


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Just consider the R-Values of the materials used in Wood framing compaired to concrete. There is less external air and interior air movement in the concrete walls. Which is the leading factor as to why wood framing has heat loss. Plus the more open air space you between walls will lead to heat loss also.
> Even though the wood framed foundation wall is insulated there still is a very minut space between the exterior sheating and insultation in the interior of the wall and that is where cold air can be trapped in the winter and hot air during the summer.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Who the hell does this guy think he is, Bob Villa!!!????!!!!! Stand your pride sheep boy........... :sniper: GB3


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks again just waiting for the estimates back both ways and then we will see how bad that makes me pucker up. Then decide to build now or wait.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

equinox said:


> GooseBuster3 said:
> 
> 
> > Just consider the R-Values of the materials used in Wood framing compaired to concrete. There is less external air and interior air movement in the concrete walls. Which is the leading factor as to why wood framing has heat loss. Plus the more open air space you between walls will lead to heat loss also.
> ...


Ok... :eyeroll:

You are unreal...


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i have heard that 1 foot of concrete has the same r value as 1 inch of foam board insulation. i believe if you build a wood basement the right way it will last many years. when i build a new house that is the way i am going to go.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I am likely about 2 weeks from breaking ground. I am putting up a ranch on a walkout basement, and I am building the foundation out of wood. We are puting tile in and a foot of crushed rock, and the wood is still considerably less than cement. In my experiance, cement is no silver bullet, and I like almost everything I hear about wood. That being said, my site is very well drained and at the top of a hill. If I were 20 feet from a wetland I might do something else, like a flat slab.

Moving on to heating system planning now, you think wood vs cement is tough, try convincing your wife you are going to heat her house 100% with either corn or a wood gasifier furnace. She responds something like :sniper:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

when i build, i'm planning on putting in geo-thermal heat in the slabs and garage. my sister just put it in her house and loves it. it heats and cools the house and runs the water heater. its a pretty slick setup.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Moving on to heating system planning now, you think wood vs cement is tough, try convincing your wife you are going to heat her house 100% with either corn or a wood gasifier furnace. She responds something like :sniper:


Tom, that's because she knows who will be carrying the pails. :wink: And where are you going to get corn in South Dakota? Wood is an endangered species down there. (we take these guys under our wing and teach them all the little tricks they need to know.....and then they leave.)


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

We have a wood basement. Works well. It's warm (I think it's much warmer than any concrete basement I've ever had - concrete readily conducts heat or cold - although the foam insulated ones are good, too!) and they are easier that concrete to finish off. Never had any leaks or molds. 
Only trouble we've had is that one fall, mice got into one wall, nothing that Decon didn't fix. We live in the country and they were probably attracted by spillover from our bird feeders. Now I leave those "Tom Cat" dog proof baits around the foundation in the fall and never had trouble. 
Don't think there is any significant difference in insurance or mortgageability, etc.


----------

